# Issues with Can Am's



## jctgumby

I know we don't have a large number of members with Can Ams but I just wanted to ask if anybody knows of any obvious issues that people are having with them. Kind of like the seals on a brute or the fuel tank skid that doesn't clean out on a brute. I am about to buy a 2011 Can Am Outlander Xmr and just wanted to get a heads up on any issues that I need to address soon after getting it home. Thanks in advance


----------



## Waddaman

Not much really.. i mean, my dad's renegade - (same Basic design as outlander/XMR a few changed but not much) Ive had to do a lot of maintenance to my brute since i got it last year. He hasn't done a thing to his except for change oil and fluids. Infact hes had it for 3-4 years now and has only done 1 thing for maintenance, he changed a trailing arm seal or something when he first got it. its got about 2500 miles on it (mostly trail riding some mud) and its still working great. I can tell you one thing tho, its a totally different feeling then a brute, the lowered seat kind makes them feel like a sport bike, and makes the bike a lot less tippy. And also, i know this wouldn't effect you, but up north in the cold, the rear disc break on the drive shaft doesn't like cold. I had one freeze on and when i got home it caught on fire. Long story.


----------



## jctgumby

Thanks for the info. I know they don't feel the same as the brute, I have already played with a couple of them. For that reason I am keeping my brute. I just really want that Can Am. Especially for the less maintenance reason. It seems like I spend just as much time working on the Brute as riding it. Don't get me wrong I love the Brute and that is why I am not selling it. Again thanks for the info


----------



## Bootlegger

sFrom all my friends who have them...and fellow teammates/racers. The only issue that I have seen is the frame issue. That only applies to the rough trail riding up here in the mountains. The newer ones are a lot better than the first few years as far as like Brakes lasting one ride and stuff. They are made very well and a LOT less issues than the Brutes. For Bigger tires there primary sucks from what I'm told. They do need a clutch kit for big tires.

I know the 2012 Brutes are awesome...they have a quit a bit more power too. I wish I could get a Can-Am...lol.

I guess I better edit my reply...lol. The big motor Can Am race bikes break everything on them. A stock motor bike, I truly believe you will see less issues.


----------



## jctgumby

I know on the Xmr that they beefed up the clutch cover and they governed the top speed down to like 50 mph I think but are the clutches on the Xmr the same as the normal Outlanders or did they put in any stronger clutch springs or anything. And as far as the frame issue I have read a lot on it and different ways to strengthen it. But I don't think I will have a problem with it. I ride hard but I ride smart. I don't plan to race this bike any, I will still use the Brute for that and I don't do any fast trail riding. But thanks for the response.


----------



## Waddaman

Bootlegger Why do "Southerners" i guess ud call it, hate buying second hand so much? when my dad bought his in 07, it was an 07, for 7600, which was less then half the price of new back then, and it was in fine shape. You can save ALOT of money and get a good bike second hand compared too new. I understand you guys pretty much only mud ride, and it takes its toll on bikes but you could still buy second hand if you look over the bike real well, You could get a used 800 outty for way less then a new Brute. XMR's are different though jctgumby, there aint any being sold second hand, but can-am in general there is.


----------



## Roboquad

Easy, used equals sunk. As far as canned spam,LOL. Um they pull axles out,bend axles, older ones would short out in the rear, shutting the bike down, some fuse under the tail light. These are only examples on 29.5's.... and I'm a hater cause I can't afford one...Haha. nice bikes.


----------



## Waddaman

The axle problem is only on the regular outty/rene. The XMR has better axles that handle angles in rear i believe.


----------



## swampthing

I love my X mr!!! The frame is definately an issue on any 800 Can am, but the X mr's have axle issues if ya lift em. There is a good number of cases of CV issues, but 30's will break CV's. (seems they're breaking in reverse) The helix on the primary clutch has been changed and they have started upgrading the rear diffs with those from the Commander....so make sure ya get one of those ones. The top speed is governed,..but...again..it's on 30's!! Any major issues are covered by warranty and a good dealer, so grab it and enjoy.


----------



## Bootlegger

Waddaman said:


> Bootlegger Why do "Southerners" i guess ud call it, hate buying second hand so much? when my dad bought his in 07, it was an 07, for 7600, which was less then half the price of new back then, and it was in fine shape. You can save ALOT of money and get a good bike second hand compared too new. I understand you guys pretty much only mud ride, and it takes its toll on bikes but you could still buy second hand if you look over the bike real well, You could get a used 800 outty for way less then a new Brute. XMR's are different though jctgumby, there aint any being sold second hand, but can-am in general there is.


Not exactly sure why you called me out on this one...but anyway. I'm not exactly sure what your saying. The last Brute I had was used and the KQ 750 I have now was used when I traded for it. I have no idea how the riding is up North....but in the Lower South most all bikes are snorkeled cause from what I'm told/seen there is not a lot of riding parks or areas that are very big. So they mud ride...just ride in the mud all day long. You get into a lot of sunken bikes...that are forsale! Adult Ridden....never been in water deeper than the tires...lol. 

Here where I live in Eastern Tennessee, rarely anyone knows what snorkel is much less knows what there for. Where I live the riding is different that most places. I feel we are blessed! I have 4 Huge parks/areas around me. Three being an hour and one being an 1.5 hours. The smallest one is 40,000 acres, then 48,000, 72,000, and Royal Blue/North Cumberland is about total of 150,000 acres or more. Here we ride long rides such at least 50-60 miles each ride. Its basically all mountains, steep hills, off camber, and LOTS of rocks.

The difference I can tell in a Mud bike and trail bike is not the snorkels. Its the Hours versus the Miles. Here our bikes might have 725 miles and 120 hours like mine does now. Then in Lower Ms, Al, East Texas you see 200 hours and 350 miles. Even though I do snorkel all mine its because of water crossings and things like that. Plus I Race...well not but once this year and Probably not again. Just lost interest in racing. Anyway...I'll buy a new or used bike...depends on how good of shape the used on is in and what it looks like....miles/hours an so forth. I personally like the lower hours bikes myself. 

Around here you can get a left over New Outlander for around $8,000 or so. It seems like in my area and East of here Dealers are buying out Can-Am dealers stock who has went outta business. I'm still seeing a few new 08 and more 09 left over bikes new. Just seen an 09 last week for $7499 Brand new Black 800R. I hope this explains what you asking. The last thing is...as far as buying second hand...most of the time down here when someone gets rid of theirs its for a reason. The have road the crap outta it and it done with...or sunken, or just lost interest. Then you see a few that has low miles and hours for cheap. Thats the ones that their selling so the wife don't take it the divorce.....


----------



## LM83

Well said Bootlegger. We beat the snot out of our bikes down here. Not to say we dont maintain them, we do more so than some "northerners".


----------



## Waddaman

First of all, i said "Southerners" because i couldn't think of another way to describe it, i didn't in anyway mean it to be insulting. Second, I said it because you said you wish you could get a can-am, and i was implying if you can't afford it, why not buy second hand? I also didn't know both bikes u had were used. But I wouldn't pay that much for a new bike either. up here an XMR is 16,000-18,000 or so, and regular can am's are all 12,000-14,000. I understand some people try to sell you broken junk, or sunken bikes. People try to do it up here as well, But people up here buy second hand more then new. Just gotta make sure you know what your buying. And i generalized "Southerners" Because in every case ive seen people discussing second hand bikes on the net, most if not all said no buy new. And LM83, We don't have access to your kind of riding conditions, flat open pools of mud and water. We have "clay mud" but its not the same, no where near. And the rest of it is muskeg. And I know people up here don't ride as hard as u guys, But I do. I have a couple crappy video's to prove it, but u get the point. I also am only 16 and have the Biggest, most modded bike in the province id say. Nobody has a bike like mine, even though my bike would be regular size down south to most. And guess what, it was second hand, and it will kick every bikes *** up here in N.B


----------



## Bootlegger

I didn't take wrong at all. I just don't wanna pay that much for an ATV...lol. I'm a cheap bastard. I like my bike for what I do with it. It I decide to race more next year I'll get me an Outlander though....probably a 916 or something like that.


----------



## DjScrimm

Ill probably get a lot of Shitufff for posting this, But it is true.... At least for our group and the way we ride. While brutes have weak tie rods, axels, and the seal issue. Which I see as cheap little fixes I'm glad to deal with myself.. the Can Ams have much more expensive fixes/weak points. Rear Diffs, Prop Shafts, and Transmissions. In the last 6 months every Can-Am, except the 500, that rides with us has blown all of the above... MULTIPLE TIMES. 3 outlanders and one Rene have gone through more Transmissions than I can remember, two or three rear diffs, and a handful of prop shafts.
While this may not pertain to everyone, it is 100% true and I've been surrounded by it since they've been introduced into our group, all purchased brand new. This has steered my next purchase, i dunno when, away from Can-Am. I know it's not just us as we have got to be friends with many of the guys who race, same issues with them. Anyone telling you the frame issue is the only issue on a CanAM, is delusional.... seriously.
Thats my story and I'm sticking to it. Yes, they're great bikes, the best, but man do they have some terribly expensive weak points. Maybe it's just our riding style. I know one wouldn't last me long at all... so new Brute or 900XP will be my next.


----------



## Waddaman

Agreed, Im cheap too. Anyway, sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## jrpro130

Ask linkage about the prop shaft  other than that IDK! Another buddy of mine sunk his 5+ times no problems...and caught it on fire (loooong story). still ran great


----------



## jctgumby

jrpro130 said:


> Another buddy of mine sunk his 5+ times no problems...and caught it on fire (loooong story). still ran great


 

Wow!!! lol

I do plan to extend the snorkels on out of the pod and above the handlbars...I do not think I am going to worry about the frame, I was talking with a Can Am technician last night that I ride with regularly and he told me the way that I ride I shouldn't worry about it...For the most part the only people that are having trouble with the frame are racers that hit pits hard off of the line and people that do a lot of fast trail riding bouncing the quad pretty hard and hitting objects like rocks and stumps hard.


----------



## Bootlegger

I was saying frame was the only issue. I'm just saying if that if do the same up keep to them as the Brutes you seem to have less problems from what I have seen. Every one see's different things. Now yes the transmissions as weak...Not sure about a stock motor Outlander...I have only seen issue with them with. The 916 & 960's and such....yes. They will destroy rear ends, Through shafts...you name it. Those elephant motors will break anything. Now my teammate with his 960 max....well he loves the eat the trans. Not sure on your friends bikes what all mods...I was just comparing a stock brand new bike to a stock new bike. I tuned an XMR a month ago and it was one nice ride. Not sure about the air ride crap. That seems to be an issue from what I'm told. IMO, it would be cheaper to get a Outlander and put your own mods on it. Again, we all see different things....but on stock Outty's I see a lot less than stock Brutes. I loved my Brutes...but I if I ever get a new bike it'll be a Can Am. The motors are unreal. Its hard to compare a modded out bike...not will last.


----------



## jctgumby

Actually I thought about getting the Max and modding it but I was quoted $15,500 for the Max with the Can Am snorkel and radiator set up with "30 backs and $15,800 if I wanted 29.5" Laws...They quoted me $13,300 for the Xmr


----------



## Bootlegger

Dang...! I just seen a Brand new 09 800R, Black one for $7499. I would look around and see what you could find left over year models if you don't mind driving.


----------



## jctgumby

I don't mind tavelling a little...I travelled about an hour away when I was shopping for my Brute and ended getting it with 0 hours and 0 miles as an '08 model after the '09s came out for $6700 and the dealer delivered it to my house for me lol


----------



## swampthing

jrpro130 said:


> Ask linkage about the prop shaft  other than that IDK! Another buddy of mine sunk his 5+ times no problems...and caught it on fire (loooong story). still ran great


 From what I've learned on a Can am forum the shaft on the X mr has been made from a different, stronger grade of metal.


----------



## jctgumby

^^^ nice


----------



## NMKawierider

Well I'm sold...for me and what I want to do...sounds like C/A is the way to go for my next one.


----------



## LM83

Don't know if this has been covered yet but I know several people that have had fuel pump issues. Something to do with the fuel tank filler neck will oval shape over time allowing mud/water to enter the fuel tank. The fix from what I have seen is a billet gas cap. Rounds the filler neck back out unlike the stock plastic one.


----------



## jctgumby

Don't get me wrong I love my Brute which is why I will be keeping it. But I this thing is just awesome. Looks good and is just absolutely badass!!!


































And when I get it the Silverbacks will be coming off and I will be putting on a set of 29.5 Outlaw 2's on MSA Diesel (black with yellow center caps), LTE dual exhaust, PC V, extending the snorkels out and over the handlebars, and adding a 2" lift on top of the Air Suspension System. I can't wait and will be putting up a whole lot of pics as soon as I get started.


----------



## Polaris425

and we can't wait to see!


----------



## NMKawierider

jctgumby said:


> Don't get me wrong I love my Brute which is why I will be keeping it. But I this thing is just awesome. Looks good and is just absolutely badass!!!
> 
> And when I get it the Silverbacks will be coming off and I will be putting on a set of 29.5 Outlaw 2's on MSA Diesel (black with yellow center caps), LTE dual exhaust, PC V, extending the snorkels to over the handlebars, and adding a 2" lift on top of the Air Suspension System. I can't wait and will be putting up a whole lot of pics as soon as I get started.


Man...you got the fever bad...when do you pick it up?..tomorrow?...lol


----------



## Bootlegger

Just something that might save you some cash Jtcumby....The Looney Tune exhaust is awesome don't get the wrong. From my experiance tuning them. The full Ron Woods exhaust has impressed me the most. That's what was on the XMR I tuned a few weeks ago. I'm tuning a Outlander 650 next week once his PC3 gets in. It has a Big Gun on it and I heard they are very nice as well. I will let you know how it does on the 650. I mean its your dime so you get what you want. I just was impressed with the Ron Woods Full Exhaust...not sure on the price though.


----------



## swampthing

Here's mine on 12" blacked out RDC Swamp LoX and 29.5 Laws


----------



## jctgumby

Very nice Swampthing, I like the loks.

NM, It will be a little while before I get to pick it up. I am leaving for Singapore in a couple of days and don't know how long before I will get home. 

Bootlegger, I will go check on the Ron Woods and the Big Gun. I just can't get over the way that LTE sounds.


----------



## Bootlegger

jctgumby said:


> Very nice Swampthing, I like the loks.
> 
> NM, It will be a little while before I get to pick it up. I am leaving for Singapore in a couple of days and don't know how long before I will get home.
> 
> Bootlegger, I will go check on the Ron Woods and the Big Gun. I just can't get over the way that LTE sounds.


Not sure if the Big Gun is a full or slip on. I know Ron Woods has both. The Full Ron Woods on that XMR was sweet. I really like it and it make very good power too. I don't even know what they cost.


----------



## swampthing

Check on sound bytes..the Ron Woods full exhaust is definately the cleanest sounding exhaust for the 800 Rotax. (IMO)


----------



## Bootlegger

swampthing said:


> Check on sound bytes..the Ron Woods full exhaust is definately the cleanest sounding exhaust for the 800 Rotax. (IMO)


 I agree...it sounded very nice. The low deep tone was sweet. The power it made was nice too. You know your making more power if your adding fuel...lol.


----------



## jctgumby

Has anybody heard of the 650 Helix that people are putting into the Outlanders? If so, am I correct in assuming they are removing the Helix from the 800 and changing it for one out of a 650? And what effect are people getting with this mod?


----------



## Bootlegger

They are getting more low end.


----------



## swampthing

I BELIEVE this is the same as the X mr helix and seems to allow for more bottom end torque.


----------



## Bootlegger

swampthing said:


> I BELIEVE this is the same as the X mr helix and seems to allow for more bottom end torque.



I think swampthing is correct. The XMR's have the 650 helix or something just like it. :agreed:


----------



## jctgumby

Awesome...Who has the best clutch setups for Can Ams? I use EPI for my Brute but are the about the best to use for Can Am too or do I need to get with somebody else?


----------



## Bootlegger

jctgumby said:


> Awesome...Who has the best clutch setups for Can Ams? I use EPI for my Brute but are the about the best to use for Can Am too or do I need to get with somebody else?


QSC....Quad Shop Customs...hands down the best kit. They have Fixed weight and adjustable weight kits now. The adjustable is the way to go IMO...that way you can change it if you change tires...mods and so forth. Weights are a MUST with Can-Am's. Let me know when your ready to order too. QSC is a sponsor of mine and 99% of the folks will say the same as me. Their kits are the best. If not them...then Dalton. He uses Dalton springs but his own custom made weights. EPI can am weights are not very good. QSC is the best...even if they didn't sponsor me. I don't run their stuff cause they don't make Suzuki kits. Great Customer service too. He also has a new QSC Primary that is unreal. Kinda like the CVTECH but better IMO as far as over all.


----------



## swampthing

Dalton DBO 800m is a great kit for any Can am 800 goin 28's or bigger. QSC makes a killer primary for the 800 as well as a decent kit (both have adjustable weights) STM ($$$) or have a CV Tech clutch machined by ///Airdam. How much ya wanna spend? QSC FTW!!! (IMO)


----------



## Bootlegger

swampthing said:


> Dalton DBO 800m is a great kit for any Can am 800 goin 28's or bigger. QSC makes a killer primary for the 800 as well as a decent kit (both have adjustable weights) STM ($$$) or have a CV Tech clutch machined by ///Airdam. How much ya wanna spend? QSC FTW!!! (IMO)


:agreed: The reason I like the QSC better is because of his weights. The adjustable has 3 pints of adjustment I think. They are not the rivets like Daltons. They are more aggressive profile as well. Other than that he uses Dalton springs. IMO....Dalton is the best for Suzuki, Can-Am and there there Brute Kit is awesome as well.

Which one you have Swampthing? You bike sure is sweet.


----------



## swampthing

Thanx alot Boot. I got the Dalton DBO kit in right now, but feel that I will be replacing the primary this winter with a QSC (belt still slips).....My teammate has one (QSC primary) and I am very impressed!!


----------



## Bootlegger

Yes...one of my teammates has a QSC primary on his AMR 960....its very nice. I think he is wanting to sale it though...nothing at all is wrong with it. I think he is going to sale the bike and get a SxS. If your interested PM me and I'll give you his info.


----------



## jctgumby

Thanks for the info Bootlegger and Swampthing...I will let you know about the QSC kit and primary when it gets that time Boot, still gonna be a little while like I said earlier in the thread...Just trying to get everything planned and lined up...


----------



## swampthing

pm sent Boot. Happy I could help ya jctgumby


----------



## Bootlegger

I got it Swampthing. I replied as well.


----------



## JPs300

The '11 XMR's got the upgraded rear prop shaft and supposedly a beef'd transmission and better rear axles. The clutching on the xmr is deffinitely more aggressive/more low end oriented than the other 800's. - My buddy picked one up just over a month back, absolutely killer bike. Only things he's done so far is a split tube audio system and a HMF swamp series, only plans past that is for the optimizer. 

Main reason for stepping up to the XMR over a plain-jane is warranty. Just the tires alone being put on a regular 800 outty technically voids the drivetrain warranty. - You're paying the premium so that it's plenty ready to play in tough mud, and you don't have to touch it for 5 years.


----------



## Bootlegger

JPs300 said:


> The '11 XMR's got the upgraded rear prop shaft and supposedly a beef'd transmission and better rear axles. The clutching on the xmr is deffinitely more aggressive/more low end oriented than the other 800's. - My buddy picked one up just over a month back, absolutely killer bike. Only things he's done so far is a split tube audio system and a HMF swamp series, only plans past that is for the optimizer.
> 
> Main reason for stepping up to the XMR over a plain-jane is warranty. Just the tires alone being put on a regular 800 outty technically voids the drivetrain warranty. - You're paying the premium so that it's plenty ready to play in tough mud, and you don't have to touch it for 5 years.


Not meaning this in a bad way....but he will be wasting money on that optimizer...for just about $40-$50 more he can get a Power Commander V which is a LOT better.


----------



## eagleeye76

A guy at work has the 08? outty max 800. the one with the gps and all the goodies. Hes had issues with it loosing power and stalling and not starting after about 25 miles on every ride.He finally had to break down and go to the dealer. They replaced the fuel pump. So far so good now.


----------



## linkage

jrpro130 said:


> Ask linkage about the prop shaft  other than that IDK! Another buddy of mine sunk his 5+ times no problems...and caught it on fire (loooong story). still ran great


 

I have had three brutes one carb and two FI's, and switched to a renegade and I am very happy I did. Yes I did have problems twisting the prop shafts, but so far the mod ( link below) I did to it has held up really good and cost alot less than the $300 new shaft from brp. But I still keep a extra prop shaft just incase!! 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=12436


----------



## Impact Fab

I have a XMR and a Rene..I have my XMR sold..The first think that I had to do was raise the snorkles..I like the XMR but the Rene is so much more fun to ride...It is work to get the front to stay up on the XMR..I just slide my butt back on the rene and roll...The Can_am frames have been reenforced and I promise you the XMR is not governed to 50MPH...The only problems I have had was a ripped boot and a fuel pump...Now the Rene is another story..It got sunk because someone rolled a Brute Force in a narrow pit in front of me and I went to the bottom..The motor is torn apart in my garage..(not knocking Brute Force)..lol

This is me on the XMR and my buddy Tom on the Rene...


----------



## JPs300

They are indeed speed limited from the factory, but it's something like 65mph, not 50. I know for a fact that it'll run upwards of 50 in low range, none-the-less high. 




Bootlegger said:


> Not meaning this in a bad way....but he will be wasting money on that optimizer...for just about $40-$50 more he can get a Power Commander V which is a LOT better.


I haven't looked myself, but he was saying the PC was $100-$150 more from everywhere he could find online. Since he has no plans of doing anything beyond the pipe(only really did it for the sound), he figured the optimizer would get the job done well enough. - I'll pass the info along though for sure.


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER

While yall are talking about the PC 5 will they work on a 2011 650 outty and what maps would I need I have been looking for info on this but have not found anything.I am not wanting this for a dual cyl. tune or nothing just to add a exhaust and have it run right.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

BAMA MUDIGGER said:


> While yall are talking about the PC 5 will they work on a 2011 650 outty and what maps would I need I have been looking for info on this but have not found anything.I am not wanting this for a dual cyl. tune or nothing just to add a exhaust and have it run right.


To have it done "right" you will HAVE TO HAVE the dual tune. Trust me, it will run like crap on a single tune if that's what you load. 
Google tobefast, I got my pc5 from them shipped to my house for 287.00. Loaded every single map there was on the Internet on to it and it ran like crap.
I got a DUAL CYLINDER tune for my bike from a good friend...Coker...it now runs like a scolded dog on steroids.
This is MY experience. Take it or leave it...


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER

Thanks I might just go with the optimizer mine is running a little lean from factory and I wanted to add a pipe Thats the only reason I want one


----------



## wcs61

Waddaman said:


> First of all, i said "Southerners" because i couldn't think of another way to describe it, i didn't in anyway mean it to be insulting. Second, I said it because you said you wish you could get a can-am, and i was implying if you can't afford it, why not buy second hand?


 THE ONLY DIFFERENCE BETWEEN MEN AND BOYS, ARE THE PRICE OF THEIR TOYS!
At least he didn't call us ********....but apparently we may all be lower class...LOL just kidding Wad..no some can afford the top of the line but why pay 15k+ for a toy and tear it up. I bought a 06 Brute from my neighbor knowing it was....well lets call it broken in. Around another $1k later it's in darn good condition. Now it's used, well abused and renewed to good condition and still known as one tough Brute but I've come to save the day and put it to greener pastures. As long as the beverages do not mount up I'll take it easy on the old war horse. Even thinking of taking those snorkels , Power Commander off and put the stock tubes back on. :33: thinking I said but not so sure., Already took the 2" lift off the front. Left it on the back for future plans.


----------



## JPs300

BAMA MUDIGGER said:


> Thanks I might just go with the optimizer mine is running a little lean from factory and I wanted to add a pipe Thats the only reason I want one


Talked to my buddy yesterday and he had already gotten the Optimizer on his last week. Said it worked well for just the pipe, brought the engine temp back down a little and brought his throttle response back up nice and solid. - Runs great. 

I'm sure the PC 5 with the o2 sensors is a better system and will create a better tune, but if you're not planning on many mods the optimizer seems to get the job done just fine.


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER

JPs300 said:


> Talked to my buddy yesterday and he had already gotten the Optimizer on his last week. Said it worked well for just the pipe, brought the engine temp back down a little and brought his throttle response back up nice and solid. - Runs great.
> 
> I'm sure the PC 5 with the o2 sensors is a better system and will create a better tune, but if you're not planning on many mods the optimizer seems to get the job done just fine.


 
Thanks for the info thats what I will get I have rode grizzlys every since 2002 and hondas before that and this is more than enough power for me right now, just got to figure out witch pipe . After that it a /// ,from what I have been told it is the best bang for youre buck.


----------



## Polaris425

^ I would trust QSC over ///..... I grew up w/ /// and unless he's changed his ways, I wouldnt trust anything of mine there.


----------



## JPs300

Some people swear by him, some people say otherwise. I haven't yet used QSC, Coop, or any others, but I'm sure the work is comperable thus I would use whomever you feel comfortable with. 

Adam did a great job on the kodiak clutching for this same buddy of mine and will soon be getting a grizzly clutch from me when my new ride is in my hands. Once I re-coop from the new bikes and tires I'll be giving his WCD a shot in the grizz.


----------

